# Pampano?



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

So, what's the reports.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

*__*

they are a fish that live in the ocean :laughing:

pickens, pcloa and johnsons beach are still hot with shrimp. early morn and evening seem to be best times.

TRP


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Reports*

No fish means no reports? 

The fish are still there. It's up to you to get out there after them.

Then; you can hopefully post a fishing report. C2


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay now I'm really confused is this a question or a report?:yes::no: (you know if you stare at those smiling boogers long enough you go irreversably cross eyed)


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol. Yal are dang crazy. Yeah sorry I should of posted in q and a. Anyway I was asking if anyone has been seeing any. Iv been hanging offshore and up in blackwater. Wanted to hit the pier this week but didn't know if it was worth the money right now.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

You see! I'm still confused, its a question yes but, its a question about reports? My brain is having a hard time catagorizing this thread. I think it'll hold water but I really just wat to start laying into folks that go into reports and saying, "Hey y'all, how do I catch this fish y'all keep reportin' on" knowing full well (or maybe not) that some of the best Charter Captains Pensacola has to offer are right on top of thier questions like a rabbit in heat, giving them EXPERT advise. I guess they figure its not going to get the attention they feel it deserves if they actually put it in the Q&A where it supposed to be.

Really I get it I was a fishing NOOB at one point looking for answers but, the folks that assembled this site put enough thought into it to say okay we're going to put Q&A here and Reports here for the good people of Pensacola.

Okay I'm done ranting and kissing the Captains and Moderators butts now.

Thank you, and you stay classy Pensacola.


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang seatmech it aint that hard...I said it was a question. lol. Chill. I said sorry I ment to psot it on question and answer thread...you try getting on here with an Iphone while taking a shit. Its not that easy.....lol


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

To the Rouge Pirate...thanks for the info bud. Ill go and catch some fish so I can post some freaking pictures for seatmech to save for his wallpaper...


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Naw, my post was all in good fun. Sometimes I can't help myself. But, I would say a safe bet is that not much is happening in the the peir and bridge arena. If its good these folks can't hold back on letting you know just how good it is.


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

This is all true. If ya can't have fun on a forum get off. Rouge pirate taught me that. Lol. Anyway yeah I noticed a few people had caught some from the surf but I have way to much invested to go play in the sand. Not worth it.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

But while we're on the subject this is my currrent wallpaper. Not pompano nor caught from a peir or bridge.


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh he'll yeah. Hey I see the yak in the photo. I have a nice kayak and never use it cause I hate going out with no one. Let me know if u ever paddle towards gulf breeze area or Pensacola


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Caught that guy in Bayou Grande, see thread for details. I live near Perdido and work on NAS. If I'm not putting in on the North, West or South side of the base, I'm on Escambia River. Most of the time I'm off NAS thanks to Diesel prices.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f76/shot-dark-pays-off-reds-107828/


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Go to nayvarre pier!! Pimps rbeing caughtin good numbers! Also resend drums...


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Was that Navarre Pier report from Snoop Dog? :001_huh: Fo' shizzle.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Pimps and resend drums you say? DYAC!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

Fished for 4 hours on Navarre pier. Tried peeled shrimp, live shrimp, sand fleas etc... - caught 1 small whiting


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Anyone hitting them with the banana (or other) jigs - or is it all bait right now?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

GruBZ said:


> Go to nayvarre pier!! Pimps rbeing caughtin good numbers! Also resend drums...


 HAHA... Let me translate for him!! Go to navarre pier!! Pomps r being caught in good numbers!! Also decent drums...:thumbup:


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

I've caught better pompano on the beach than the pier.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Also more reds and whiting.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Early morning and late evening*

Start Early, use small shrimp hooked well. Make sure peeled first. Cast in the gullys between the sand bars. Good Luck


----------

